# Yet Another Nutrient Calculator is down.



## 10planted (Oct 4, 2014)

http://calc.petalphile.com/

:help:


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone know what's going on with the website or have any alternatives?


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

It has been down for quite some time

The code is available on github but I have no idea what to do with it or how to make it run

Any web experts want to chime in? 

That was hands down the best calculator!


----------



## Blaher (Dec 10, 2014)

dru said:


> It has been down for quite some time
> 
> The code is available on github but I have no idea what to do with it or how to make it run
> 
> ...


I'm a Software Engineer specializing in web applications. Can you send me the URL to the GitHub repo? I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

https://github.com/flores/yet-another-nutrient-calculator


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Also here is an option.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php

And another

https://www.thenutrientcompany.com/aquarium/calculators/ei_calculator/

Bummer bc I just used YANC a couple weeks ago too.


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

This looks like YANC , but from another location . 

http://yanc.rotalabutterfly.com/


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, Carlos Flores aka Wet passed away a few months ago. He was trying to move YANC to an ORG to enable others to control the site. Sadly, it was never completed before his death.

I've been working on a replacement. Until then, the link above does indeed seem to be a fork of the same open source code he started.

He as well as his contributions to the hobby will be sorely missed.

Blaher, Here is the link to YANC at github.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

That sucks. I've been using his calculator for a while now.


----------



## iceburg (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about Wet's passing. I didn't know him, but certainly appreciated his calculator. Thanks to those who have taken up the torch on getting the calculator running again! 

I noticed that the accumulation over time calculator is also on github and I took a quick look at it. It may be a little more work to get that one up and running (and require more bandwidth for the generated images) but I've forked it and I'll take a closer look at it when I get home from work. Porting it to another platform and rendering the graphs in the browser rather than on the server may be a good possibility to make it easier/cheaper to host.


----------



## Blaher (Dec 10, 2014)

The project is in what looks to be Ruby Sinatra. I'm not much of a Ruby guy, but can get by with the basics. I however had issues with trying to get ruby to run nutes.rb, and it kept complaining about error after error. After fixing five errors in, I assumed I was doing something wrong. Probably just a mis-version match between ruby, sinatra, and r18n. The project looks simple enough, and the only real complexity is the language support which is handled by r18n. 

iceburg, it looks to just be using Highcharts, which just forms an SVG (XML) and the browsers processes it as an image. Shouldn't be taking up any extra processing on the server side.

Probably just use the clone someone threw up for now, and maybe they come forward to prove it'll be up for the long haul and offer updates. If all else fails and there's no Ruby guys that take it up, I might look in to initializing a new latest rails instance, throwing the sinatra code in to it, seeing if I can tweak it to work with all the latest versions running, and probably get by with throwing it up on a free Amazon Web Services server. I'm pretty sure however, that the new site you guys found will be the new site for some time to come.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Zorfox said:


> Unfortunately, Carlos Flores aka Wet passed away a few months ago. He was trying to move YANC to an ORG to enable others to control the site. Sadly, it was never completed before his death.
> 
> I've been working on a replacement. Until then, the link above does indeed seem to be a fork of the same open source code he started.
> 
> ...


Oh no! He's a good guy. He helped me on my calculator.


----------



## iceburg (Jan 30, 2015)

Blaher said:


> The project is in what looks to be Ruby Sinatra. I'm not much of a Ruby guy...


Yeah, same here. I was thinking it would be easier to port it to a different platform using a different chart library than it would be to get all the configuration right. Probably overly optimistic, but it doesn't seem to be terribly complicated.

Re SVGs, I saw comments about saving the images and assumed they were raster. SVG would be much better.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

mistergreen said:


> Oh no! He's a good guy. He helped me on my calculator.


Yes, he certainly was. He helped me with several projects as well. 

I do have a basic calculator running here. This one is FAR from done. In fact, it will only look decent in new browsers. I've yet to add corrections for browsers or devices. There is still a lot left to do. I abandoned the Windows based one for HTML5.

I'll be happy to leave this as is until I can get everything in place and working. At least the numbers for dosing are accurate which is what we all basically need.


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot, Zorfox for making this as a stop measure until something gets figured out.


----------



## kisanjong (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi 

I see you found my site dedicated to wet.

I got the site up after finding this bad news 

Anyway im not a ruby on rails programer so if any one is and can assist me in checking and improving this please contact me.

Thanks

kisanjong - Jason
https://glassboxgardeners.com
http://www.barrreport.com


----------



## kisanjong (Oct 16, 2013)

yanc.rotalabutterfly.com

kisanjong - Jason


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

OMG I needed to remake my dosing solutions and I just spent the last 4 hours of my life trying to get the source code to work with what little programming background I have, but extensive systems integration background, and still couldn't figure it out. I also had just learned from the git hub issues thread that he passed away, so sorry for your loss.

Thanks Jason for trying to get it going. Looks like the calculations for a solution isn't working properly, hopefully we can figure it out.


I was thinking of maybe converting this to a fancy excel sheet to keep it simple and posting it on github, but doubtful it will be as pretty.


----------



## Luis Batista (Sep 8, 2014)

Zorfox said:


> Unfortunately, Carlos Flores aka Wet passed away a few months ago. He was trying to move YANC to an ORG to enable others to control the site. Sadly, it was never completed before his death.
> 
> I've been working on a replacement. Until then, the link above does indeed seem to be a fork of the same open source code he started.
> 
> ...


R.I.P

I can help on the translation to Portuguese language if its necessary...


----------



## darellus (May 28, 2015)

kisanjong said:


> yanc.rotalabutterfly.com


This implementation doesn't work properly. 
For example:
tank 50L
solution: 500mL
dose: 1mL
adding 63.379g MgSo4*7H2O
should be 0.25Mg 0.33S 0.01dGH

tank 50L
solution: 500mL
dose: 1mL
adding 33.5g KCL
should be 0.7K 0.25CL


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

kisanjong said:


> Hi
> 
> I see you found my site dedicated to wet.
> 
> ...


Do you want reports of bugs and if so where/how? 

I've not done ROR programming but do a lot of web work, if there's a way to be helpful, drop me a PM here. 

Linwood


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Incidentally, almost everything I try with the new calculator yields either incorrect or irrelevant answers (I've been mostly looking at Potassium). If there's another working calculator around, that does similar, it would be helpful? 

For example, using FLorish Potassium just gives errors, using DIY K2SO4 with a solution seems to ignore the solution when giving PPS-PRO, and just give a gram weight; the result of my dose in a diluted solution ignores the dose as well just assumes all the gram weight is added. When I first ran it and it said my dose was giving 30ppm instead of about 1.5ppm I went nuts and figured I was killing stuff.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

Linwood said:


> Incidentally, almost everything I try with the new calculator yields either incorrect or irrelevant answers (I've been mostly looking at Potassium). If there's another working calculator around, that does similar, it would be helpful?
> 
> For example, using FLorish Potassium just gives errors, using DIY K2SO4 with a solution seems to ignore the solution when giving PPS-PRO, and just give a gram weight; the result of my dose in a diluted solution ignores the dose as well just assumes all the gram weight is added. When I first ran it and it said my dose was giving 30ppm instead of about 1.5ppm I went nuts and figured I was killing stuff.


You can download a Windows calculator I wrote from here. This one will provide the proper amounts without errors for commercial solutions like the Flourish product line.

The online calculator I'm working on does not have commercial solutions added yet. It's only setup for dry fertilizers so far. If you don't have Windows let me know and I can run your numbers for you.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks, I tried both, very helpful. I found the executable easiest to use, would be delighted if you added PPS-PRO rates to it, but this gave me what I need for my current issues.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

Linwood said:


> Thanks, I tried both, very helpful. I found the executable easiest to use, would be delighted if you added PPS-PRO rates to it, but this gave me what I need for my current issues.


You're welcome. This is just another hobby of mine so I enjoy it.

I doubt I will devote much effort into the Windows version. Today it doesn't make a lot of sense to limit efforts to one platform. There are not only computers (various OS) but devices and internet now. The trend is to develop cross platform applications that run on all of them.

I did add some code to support commercial solutions such as the Flourish product line. I added the following products. If anyone has suggestions or want others added let me know.

Flourish Potassium
Flourish Iron
Flourish Comprehensive
Flourish Phosphorus
Flourish Nitrogen
Flourish Trace
API Leaf Zone
Tetra Florapride
Pro-Plant, Kent Marine


http://www.zorfox.com/calculator/


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Zorfox said:


> I doubt I will devote much effort into the Windows version. Today it doesn't make a lot of sense to limit efforts to one platform. There are not only computers (various OS) but devices and internet now. The trend is to develop cross platform applications that run on all of them.


Yeah, and for some things (like this) it's OK, since it can run on the client side, but so many applications just perform so poorly on the web. You just can't beat the speed of light. Actually mobile are swinging back toward the fat client apps again.

Anyway... thanks for these.


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

Zorfox said:


> Unfortunately, Carlos Flores aka Wet passed away a few months ago....




That's terrible. His fert calc is pure awesome genius! My heart goes out to his family/friends....

Hopefully it can be maintained. Made for offline and app use would be amazing too.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Zorfox said:


> You can download a Windows calculator I wrote from here. This one will provide the proper amounts without errors for commercial solutions like the Flourish product line.
> 
> The online calculator I'm working on does not have commercial solutions added yet. It's only setup for dry fertilizers so far. If you don't have Windows let me know and I can run your numbers for you.


My AV won't let me download your file. Evidently where your hosting it is known for piggy backing malware. Just thought you should know:confused1:


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> My AV won't let me download your file. Evidently where your hosting it is known for piggy backing malware. Just thought you should know:confused1:


My hosting company is Yahoo. I find that hard to believe but stranger things have happened.

I personally use Avast. I have to disable it when I work on applications. It flags everything as malware when it's actually not. I think most of the AV software look at file names rather than actually scanning them for known malware. That may be what's going on.

I just finished scanning the file with Norton, Avast and Kaspersky. All say it's clean. However, your suspicion is certainly warranted. All I can say is that the file is as free from malware as I can make it. Sorry for your problem.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Zorfox said:


> My hosting company is Yahoo. I find that hard to believe but stranger things have happened.
> 
> I personally use Avast. I have to disable it when I work on applications. It flags everything as malware when it's actually not. I think most of the AV software look at file names rather than actually scanning them for known malware. That may be what's going on.
> 
> I just finished scanning the file with Norton, Avast and Kaspersky. All say it's clean. However, your suspicion is certainly warranted. All I can say is that the file is as free from malware as I can make it. Sorry for your problem.


Avast wouldn't even let me down load it, I'll look at it again when I get home to see if I can add an exception for it, defiantly can't do anything on this work computer. I'll let you know, I thought I had your application once before, I had someones for sure. For some reason it stopped working though.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

I contacted Avast about this. They said it's most likely because the file is an executable install file. They suggested I zip the files without an install application until their definitions are updated. I added a zip file. Simply unzip the files into any folder and run the Calculator.exe file.


They also recommended I test the file at this site, http://www.virustotal.com as well as the URL. The URL was tested with 60 malware applications. All 60 found no problems. When the executable was analyzed by 57 malware applications only 3 flagged it as potential malware.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Zorfox said:


> I contacted Avast about this. They said it's most likely because the file is an executable install file. They suggested I zip the files without an install application until their definitions are updated. I added a zip file. Simply unzip the files into any folder and run the Calculator.exe file.
> 
> 
> They also recommended I test the file at this site, http://www.virustotal.com as well as the URL. The URL was tested with 60 malware applications. All 60 found no problems. When the executable was analyzed by 57 malware applications only 3 flagged it as potential malware.


Yea the report I got said "potential" malware, I checked the forum and they were saying that it was because it was because the file had a low or no rep, was new and/or the file type.

I just tried going to the link from a few post back and still can not DL it, it's still an exe file, do you have an updated link? I'd really like to have a copy but this AV is being stubborn.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

You may have to refresh the page, http://zorfox.com/plantedtank/ , by hitting F5. Never the less, the zip file is here. Just extract those files into a folder and run the calculator.exe. BTW, I just added PPS dosing as well.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Zorfox said:


> You may have to refresh the page, http://zorfox.com/plantedtank/ , by hitting F5. Never the less, the zip file is here. Just extract those files into a folder and run the calculator.exe. BTW, I just added PPS dosing as well.


Now that worked, thank you for working on this. Avast did a deep scan the first two times I opened it, now it doesn't. Though it does create a preferences Note Pad file on the desktop.

Bump: The fields for Dry Fertilizer, and Calculating for on my copy are blank, nothing in the drop down menu.

Now that I see it I have had a copy of this once before and it worked just fine then, I generated my dosing with it...

Bump: CO2 Calculator works though.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Wonder if it has to do with me running W8???


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> Wonder if it has to do with me running W8???


No idea. I'm still running Windows 7.

I was told that executables that install software were a red flag to AV. After all, that's how a lot of malicious applications are spread. 

This application really doesn't need an install application. It doesn't rely on registry entries or any other Windows structure. Basically, everything is in the executable with exception of the ini files. This means you can add any fertilizers to the ini files you want without me doing a thing. Just follow the same format as the other entries and restart the application. :wink:


----------



## scotty76 (Sep 4, 2014)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> Wonder if it has to do with me running W8???


Just wanted to report that I'm running Win 8.1 and the exe is running fine on my desktop. No probs on my end with drop down selections or anything.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Zorfox said:


> No idea. I'm still running Windows 7.
> 
> I was told that executables that install software were a red flag to AV. After all, that's how a lot of malicious applications are spread.
> 
> This application really doesn't need an install application. It doesn't rely on registry entries or any other Windows structure. Basically, everything is in the executable with exception of the ini files. This means you can add any fertilizers to the ini files you want without me doing a thing. Just follow the same format as the other entries and restart the application. :wink:





scotty76 said:


> Just wanted to report that I'm running Win 8.1 and the exe is running fine on my desktop. No probs on my end with drop down selections or anything.


Had a little time before I had to leave for work so I downloaded the file again. It all works this time, drop down menu's and all, don't know what happened the first time, but it works now and that's all that matters.

Thanks Zorfox for such a helpful tool.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow how incredibly sad. wet really helped the hobby in many ways with all his programs. I am sad to hear he has passed.

Also a great loss that his code wasn't transferred to others before he passed away.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Update about this:

Myself, kisanjong and another dev are re-developing the nutrient calculator from the ground up and it will be available online at: http://rotalabutterfly.com/
Hopefully/Probably it will be done by the end of the month.

In the meantime, wet's original code is online and more or less working at: http://yanc.rotalabutterfly.com/ - there are undoubtedly errors though.

Probably sometime in the near future we will need test users... especially people to test our calculations, so stay tuned, so to speak


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful! Thank you for your efforts!!


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

subscribing to be a tester


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if the calculator code been completed??


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

Can you folks make something work on wayback?
https://web.archive.org/web/20150323141305/http://calc.petalphile.com/


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Wayback machine scrapes the client-side stuff, but doesn't really have any of the server-side backend that makes it all go.. That's basically a dead-end at best.

If not clear from earlier posts, There is a copy of Wet's latest github version running over at:

http://yanc.rotalabutterfly.com/

Note that it only does the fertilizer calculator.. the other calculators don't work.

Unfortunately, the github copy wasn't the latest, so there are some minor glitches...

There's ongoing effort to make a new calculator:
http://rotalabutterfly.com/

Definitely not done, things like "result of dose" don't work yet, but it is getting better.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Zorfox said:


> You're welcome. This is just another hobby of mine so I enjoy it.
> 
> I doubt I will devote much effort into the Windows version. Today it doesn't make a lot of sense to limit efforts to one platform. There are not only computers (various OS) but devices and internet now. The trend is to develop cross platform applications that run on all of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Zorfox! I see you changed your mind about the windows version since then! I've been under a rock and didn't discover this until now (on v1.0.7). It's very handy and it does everything I remember rota.la calculator doing and in addition, it's a bit easier on your interface.


----------

